# carparks



## Grizzlebear (Oct 2, 2015)

I really NEED to know why every time i go supermarket shopping and park as far away from everyone else why some f%ckwit in a £200 heap parks as humanly close as possible to my car.
Im fully aware people can park where they want but today i returned to find i couldn't even get back in the car hardly. Honestly there wasn't a single other car on the row i was on yet i had a car either side of me with a combined value of £2.50 both parked as close as they could.

It really blows my mind sometimes ! [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Grizzlebear said:


> I really NEED to know why every time i go supermarket shopping and park as far away from everyone else why some f%ckwit in a £200 heap parks as humanly close as possible to my car.
> Im fully aware people can park where they want but today i returned to find i couldn't even get back in the car hardly. Honestly there wasn't a single other car on the row i was on yet i had a car either side of me with a combined value of £2.50 both parked as close as they could.
> 
> It really blows my mind sometimes ! [smiley=bomb.gif]


I understand your frustration, perhaps they were just trying to protect your car from other drivers.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Because they are cocks :evil:


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Grizzlebear said:


> I really NEED to know why every time i go supermarket shopping and park as far away from everyone else why some f%ckwit in a £200 heap parks as humanly close as possible to my car.
> Im fully aware people can park where they want but today i returned to find i couldn't even get back in the car hardly. Honestly there wasn't a single other car on the row i was on yet i had a car either side of me with a combined value of £2.50 both parked as close as they could.
> 
> It really blows my mind sometimes ! [smiley=bomb.gif]


+1 had similar a few days ago - it really is unbelievable :roll:


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Because they are cocks :evil:


Agree 100%

Had it today.... Parked in an uninhabited corner of the car park and an X5 parked next to me and I couldn't open my door.

Waited 35 minutes and we had a 'chat' about carpark etiquette.... [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## hbs27 (Nov 4, 2015)

Almost like they do it intentionally to annoy you. Had someone do it to me last week in a near empty car park :evil:


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Had one the other day taking my son to Tennis - came out and someone in a huge Merc looked as if they had just swung the car in on the end of our row, without bothering to straighten it up - the rear of the car was virtually touching mine!

Then the guy on the other side of me had parked in way too close as well.

Ended up like that scene from Austin Powers trying to back the car out!


----------



## Grizzlebear (Oct 2, 2015)

Thinking of getting some cards printed to leave behind but how do you say "thanks for being a parking twat" nicely?


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Get some lipstick and drawer a cock on their windscreen, that should do nicely :roll:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I park across two spaces, at the back 

J
xx


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Grizzlebear said:


> Thinking of getting some cards printed to leave behind but how do you say "thanks for being a parking twat" nicely?


You can't - just do it :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

vaseline works nicely on the windscreen with "c*nt"

J
xx


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Grizzlebear said:


> Thinking of getting some cards printed to leave behind but how do you say "thanks for being a parking twat" nicely?


I feel a group purchase coming on.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Grizzlebear said:


> Thinking of getting some cards printed to leave behind but how do you say "thanks for being a parking twat" nicely?


I think stickers would be better stop nice and square in the middle of the windscreen


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ProjectMick said:


>


Like it


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

ProjectMick said:


>


Brilliant... That's got to be a TT Forum exclusive group buy


----------



## Grizzlebear (Oct 2, 2015)

Lmfao get them printed


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Come on, guys, someone please organise this  I'm most definitely in!


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

I find if there is something like a trolley or even an empty bottle in the space next to you usually stops people parking there because they cant be arsed to move it. I always try and park on the end of a row also which means they can only park on one side of you... [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

firediamonduk said:


> I find if there is something like a trolley or even an empty bottle in the space next to you usually stops people parking there because they cant be arsed to move it. I always try and park on the end of a row also which means they can only park on one side of you... [smiley=argue.gif]


Trouble is a trolley can move on its own if its on an incline or if its windy. Also kids might play on it or someone might push another trolley next to it or you might get a clumsy trolley collector - any of which could cause the trolley to bump your car.


----------



## Grizzlebear (Oct 2, 2015)

I think i win this one hands down. Just come out the supermarket and the front & side of my car is totally caved in. Im gutted beyond words.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Grizzlebear said:


> I think i win this one hands down. Just come out the supermarket and the front & side of my car is totally caved in. Im gutted beyond words.


Oh no! Is it a case of some tosser driving in to your car when they were trying to park?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Grizzlebear said:


> I think I win this one hands down. Just come out the supermarket and the front & side of my car is totally caved in. I'm gutted beyond words.


Not good.  
The car sounds badly damaged so did anyone witness what happened and leave a note or something? Was the culprit waiting for you to come back to the car? Yeah, not much chance of that and if there were CCTV cameras they wouldn't have been working on that day. Hope you get it fixed without too much hassle. What a pain.


----------



## Grizzlebear (Oct 2, 2015)

Nobody has come forward, however the insurance have been quick to collect it and its gone to a dedicated Audi repair center. 
I have asked that they dont try and repair the panels as its never the same so they have said it will take a little longer but they have been given permission to replace the wing and bumper strip.

They did point out that there was a small bit of red lens in the headlamp unit so whoever did it must have known. 
I think its pretty shitty really when people just dont care. What makes it worse is that 2 weeks ago i took courtesy car cover off when i renewed my policy so now im driving the wifes Vauxhall Adam. Trust me when you have had a few months in a quattro the Adam is bloody scary [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

That's shitty. I was on the other side of that earlier in the year, in the eco-box on a very windy day and I had only so much as released the latch on the door and the wind took it into the neighbouring car. :x

No pen or paper to leave a note and I was a bit of a loss what to do. I guess ultimately I would have taken a photo of the number plate on my phone and left it in store, fortunately the driver happened to be leaving whilst I was there so I could give him my details. Hope that I get the same treatment in return if it ever happens to me.

I was pondering the whole parking next to somebody the other day, as, in the eco-box, I drove into a small car-park and neatly parked up to the only other car in the carpark. And I thought to myself, this would really nark me off if I was in my TT. I think it's something to do with how we're brought up - getting in line and what not. When you went to school you probably filled desks in order if you were under instruction. If you go somewhere with make-shift car parks and attendants, you get directed to fill up neatly next to each other.

So in an empty car park, I think there's a natural tendency to park next to somebody else unless you're actively thinking about prangs, which I don't think most people do (I don't when not in the TT).


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

Grizzlebear said:


> I think i win this one hands down. Just come out the supermarket and the front & side of my car is totally caved in. Im gutted beyond words.


This is my worst nightmare when my TT arrives 

Have told the missus that we'll be taking her car for supermarkets etc


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Grizzlebear said:


> I really NEED to know why every time i go supermarket shopping and park as far away from everyone else why some f%ckwit in a £200 heap parks as humanly close as possible to my car.
> Im fully aware people can park where they want but today i returned to find i couldn't even get back in the car hardly. Honestly there wasn't a single other car on the row i was on yet i had a car either side of me with a combined value of £2.50 both parked as close as they could.
> 
> It really blows my mind sometimes ! [smiley=bomb.gif]


Maybe he thought they were parking all the "£200 heaps" together that day?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

ProjectMick said:


>


Shouldn't that be "longer than..." :lol: :roll:


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> Shouldn't that be "longer than..." :lol: :roll:


Either or really - depends how sticky the sticker is!


----------



## richfr (Aug 2, 2016)

Made with thin paper so it leaves all the glue behind and a nightmare to remove


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Lollypop86 said:


> vaseline works nicely on the windscreen with "c*nt"
> 
> J
> xx


I know we all have TT's but why would I have vaseline in my car!


----------



## Hoskyn (Jul 7, 2015)

Dreams1966 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Because they are cocks :evil:
> ...


I would love to hear more of this story


----------



## jjosh (Oct 13, 2013)

This seemed like an appropriate thread...

This happens on a regular basis. Private underground parking in my apartment building with allocated spaces - no options to go anywhere else... When i'm the first to arrive home to work they manage to park normally but when my space is empty apparently it's fair game to park like this - this isn't even as bad as other occasions when both wheels have been in my space!


















Blue Celica driver never has any passengers so need for any of the space on the other side. Usually I chicken out and have to nestle up to the A5 but last night I finally decided to sit in the middle of my space and ensure there was only a 2inch gap to open their driver side door, forcing a clamber across the pax seat  :twisted:

To make it even worse they usually have about 1.5m gap between the rear wall and the back bumper, for god knows what reason!


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Shame parking within lines isn't part of the driving test... Or is it lol


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

jjosh said:


> This seemed like an appropriate thread...
> 
> This happens on a regular basis. Private underground parking in my apartment building with allocated spaces - no options to go anywhere else... When i'm the first to arrive home to work they manage to park normally but when my space is empty apparently it's fair game to park like this - this isn't even as bad as other occasions when both wheels have been in my space!
> 
> ...


I'd be having a word about that, absolute twat leaving it abandoned


----------

